# Rhein bei Nijmwegen



## CKBW (12. März 2012)

Hallo ihr, 
ich habe gestern mal mit dem gedanken gespielt mal an den Rhein zu fahren um da mal gezielt vom Ufer aus auf Zander und Barsch zu Angeln, hat jemand von euch erfahrung am Rhein in den Niederlanden gemacht?
Brauche ich noch irgendwelche Tageskarten oder reicht der Normale Vispas?

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Hollandangler (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rhein bei Nijmwegen*

hi,
bin selber schon oft dort am rhein gewesen(nähe bisonbaai). bis jetzt aber leider erfolglos...könnte auch ein paar tips gebrauchen:c
weiss jemsnd, wie es am wylerbergmeer aussieht?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rhein bei Nijmwegen*

Moin moin!!

Hoffe der thread hilft dir noch!
Das wylerbergmeer ist so ziemlich mein Hausgewässer wenn im hochsommer die zander an der Maas nicht beißen!
Der barschbestand ist einfach nur hervorragend, 2013 konnte ich Ca 160 barsche dort fangen, Durchschnittsgröße an die 20cm, aber teilweise auch bis 50!
Hechte sind auch sehr gut vertreten, meine besten in diesem See gingen so bis 90... Karpfen beangel ich nicht, aber mein Angelnachbar konnte mal in meiner Anwesenheit einen 19Kg fisch landen!
Wenn du Interesse an nem Trip hast, ab Juni werd ich dort nochmal angreifen!
Bei Fragen einfach melden!:thumbup:


Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zorra (27. März 2014)

*AW: Rhein bei Nijmwegen*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


> Moin moin!!
> 
> Hoffe der thread hilft dir noch!
> Das wylerbergmeer ist so ziemlich mein Hausgewässer wenn im hochsommer die zander an der Maas nicht beißen!
> ...


.....läuft der See unter Holland..oder ist das ein Gewässer von Kleve???
gr.zorra


----------



## Maas-runner94 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Rhein bei Nijmwegen*

Hi!

Also das wylermeer gehört zum Verein Kleve, die Grenze läuft auf diesem See und Macht vorm wylerBERGmeer einen knick nach Norden!
Also das wylerbergmeer und das anliegende "Meertje" gehört eindeutig nach Holland...
Visplanner.nl hilft!
Ansonsten schreiben, ich kenn mich da super aus

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------

